# Econ River 10-30-10



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

The water is very low.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

nice pics, looks like a good time


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks cool, haven't made the trip. Might be fun this winter for Specks and Shad!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a nice place to explore. I don't see any rods or fish, so it must have been a relaxing boat ride.


----------

